# Decided to take the Ur for a cruise ...



## bobbybrown (Oct 8, 2003)

... and then took a few quick pics!


----------



## bobbybrown (Oct 8, 2003)

Quick question ... does anyone else have a headliner like this one?

I have seen others, but frankly ... they don't have the same detail.


----------



## dbldmnd (Oct 18, 2011)

*Nice looking urq!*

For the headliner, the diagonal pleats are the stock setup for cars up through 1984.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Looks beautiful!


----------

